# Help with Orange Crush Plant



## JackJack (Dec 3, 2005)

What's up...this is my first post- I hope to learn a lot.

I have a supposed Orange plant that a buddy gave me. It's in it's ninth week in the dark with it's Northern lights/Blueberry hybrid friends(we call it Grape Ape). It's bud is no where near as dense as the Grape's. And, as you can see, they both got a lil close to the light. But anyway...my question is: Does an Orange plant need more flowering time than an Indica. I've heard of some strains going as far as 15 weeks. I normally take my Grapes when the kaylix are 75% red. The Oranges are about 25-35%. I fed IT with the same mix as I did the others- just Big BLoom with Grow big every other feeding. Vitamin B complex every now and then. I keep the PH on the Grapes around 7. They seem to do good with that.
Here's some pics. The Orange is on the Left next to it's Grape friends. Any suggestions.


----------



## JackJack (Dec 5, 2005)

bump
help me please!!!!-LOL!


----------



## Hick (Dec 5, 2005)

hiya'jack..
  Some plants simply take lomger to mature than others. Even plants of the same strain, with the same mother and father, will express different "phenotypes" which can vary greatly.


----------



## Nugget123 (Dec 21, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

nice plants


----------



## tallslim (Dec 22, 2005)

what size lights are you using.  that cola on the right is huge.


----------



## JackJack (Dec 27, 2005)

tallslim said:
			
		

> what size lights are you using.  that cola on the right is huge.


400W


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 27, 2005)

hps?


----------



## adam420 (Dec 28, 2005)

i got a 400 watt hps and i have never had buds like that, 2 years now growing and still learning  nice plants!!!!


----------



## adam420 (Dec 28, 2005)

if you don't mine me asking where did you get your seeds from??


----------



## JackJack (Dec 28, 2005)

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> hps?


yes.....sorry I didn't clarify that.


----------



## JackJack (Dec 28, 2005)

adam420 said:
			
		

> if you don't mine me asking where did you get your seeds from??


 started from clones. They're a hybrid built for indoors with almost no odor. I know it'a a cross of northern lights, blueberry, lemon, and some type of jamaican something. Their originator calls it Grape Ape for it's grape taste. They've been going strong now for 5 years.

They're grown in 1 gal pots, using pro-gro medium, FoxFarm grow big and FoxFarm big bloom. occasionally use ThriveAlive b-1. 9wks flowering 12 on 12 off after 2wks veg @ 24hrs light. Start the flowering at around 10 inches past soil line. Clip all but the top 4 shoots for clones. Very easy.


----------

